# Kirby's Lion Safari



## Kamaor (May 31, 2008)

OK Kirby has mentioned that all King's have their own blogs because everyone wants to know about royalty. 
So as his fateful attendant I will make every effort to document his adventures for prosperity.

So for those of you that don't know Kirby the Lionhead, let me introduce him.





Sitting on the shoulder (chest) of one of his loyal subjects.

Kirby was a rescue of Haley's who has taken such good care of him before allowing me to take over the role of Custodian to the King.

So far Kirby is enjoying his adventure. There are two does in the house so he is thinking about making them his ladies in waiting. (He doesn't understand ladies in waiting serve a queen not a king)
They on the other hand have very mixed feelings about this.
So I have tried to explain to Kirby that we have to take it slow.
He doesn't have much patients though. He likes to go around the condo when they are inside and get them all a twitter.

The paparazzi have been trying to take pictures but the King is very crafty zipping out of photo's just before the flash goes off.
But here are a few more photos that have leaked onto the internet



Having a snack between trips out to survey the lay of the land.




Sitting on a cushy throne
being admired by the peasants.




OH NO! Some one caught him on the Think Tank contemplating his next move. Is there no privacy as a Royal! 

As Adventures happen we will keep everyone posted.
ROAR! (such a silly bunny)


----------



## Haley (May 31, 2008)

Yay! Kirby gets a blog 

How are things going this weekend? His cage looks great- Im sure he loves the perch. When Kirsten bunnysat him he has a second level and she said he stayed up there most of the time. 

Hope you guys are having fun. Give the little King a kiss from me


----------



## Spring (May 31, 2008)

Aww, what a sweet bunny! He defintiely seems at home!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 1, 2008)

I adored Kirby before, but now I think I must throw myself to the ground and kiss "His Majesty's" feet :biggrin2:.

He is just too cute and I'm thrilled to know he's gone to a wonderful new home. I can't wait to hear more about the King and his doings. And I hope no one will tip off the paparazzi about the King's secret location (hint hint). It would be such a shame (sarcasm) to see more of the Royal and his consorts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

That guy is so darned cute! I think his face would get him anything he desires!


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 1, 2008)

Well King Kirby is finding dissension in the ranks of the lady bunz. We have had a few tussles between the girls. Kirby is living on one side of my large open living room/dining room area and the girls are on the opposite wall. Whichever bunz are out and about of course the have to go check out the others. Kirby acts like he wouldn't mind being friends with the girls. But the girls, Ginger in particular are being rather aggressive. They don't like him near their condo and pace the inside while he runs around the outside. They have been fitting each other. It's like Gigi is curious but Gin is jealous. Which is funny because it has always been Gi who was the dominate girl. After each fight it smells awful like they have sprayed each other but I'm not finding any evidence.

Today Gi was out and about while Gin was pouting in the condo. She went over to check on Kirby. They where nose to nose checking each other out. Then Kirby went bounding over to his door and bounced it open, surprising everybody. He hopped out and they went nose to nose for a minute then circled a few times. Then all of a sudden Kirby was leaping back and forth around Gi and then they where running after each other. I scooped up Kirby he seemed fairly calm even after that. Kiri grabbed Gi and held her for a few minutes she went back to the condoand got in a tussle with Gin. Gin started it I think causeGi smelt like Kirby.

Anyway we are going to have read up on bonding the trio with out breaking up apair.

Kirby always has this "what I didn't do anything" look onhis face after its all said and done.


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww that stinks the girlies arent too happy with him. 

Thats often what happens with a bonded pair- one will attack the other if another rabbit comes around. Lucy attacks Mr. Tumnus every time a bunny comes into "her" area in the living room. My suggestion would be to start on purely neutral territory like in a bathroom or on the dining room table where none feel like they own the place. If the girls are upset with him coming up to their condo you can always make an NIC grid "run" to put around it as a barrier- I do that a lot.

Hope everything else is going well!


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats pretty much what I did last night we put up pen panels around the condo so that Kirby can't get closer then a foot. He sure wants to get closer though. I got a squirt bottle so whenever the girls tails go up I squirt them. Then they stop and wash their faces. It's kind of funny in a sadistic way.:stikpoke

I'm going to try one on one in the tub with just one girl at a time so I can control them better. I thought about the table but I can see Kirby doing a bunny leap off it. LOL


----------



## Haley (Jun 6, 2008)

How has the little man been doing this week, Karen? Any more luck with the girlies?


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Kirby's a handsome boy .

Jo xx


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 8, 2008)

Kirby's adventures for the week.
Well he still wants to get in with the girls, he is always running around the perimeter of the condo. The girls have stopped fighting with each other. as you can see they are right behind him and he is looking at me with the what I'm not doing anything look






Here he has stopped for a brief moment to decide where to zip next.





I'm coming back up on the couch with you and cuddle (not really I just want to hop all over you)






Ok how am I going to get the girls to like me if they are in a gated community?




We put the gate up for a few days to get everybody to settle down. Kirby just doesn't understand why the girls aren't lovin on him. After a few days with the gate up and the squirt bottle the girls have decided to ignore him for the most part.

Unfortunately while I was at work the kids (20yr olds) thought they could do a little bonding session. It start off really well and after about 15 minutes everything was calm until one of the kids moved. Bunnies jumped and I gave them heck for trying this while I wasn't home. They promised me nothing happened and they caught everyone quick and put them home. I checked everyone over and they seemed fine, but Friday I noticed what felt like a scab on Kirby's side but when I tried to part the fur I couldn't find anything and it didn't bother him. Saturday when we got up Kirby and I where having a cuddle on the couch when I felt a bump right below the scab. So we called Dr Aja and got in right away. fortunately it was early otherwise we would have spent the morning waiting. It must have been Golden day cause thats what was coming in steady. Shammie was out in the truck wondering why she wasn't invited in but glad just the same.

Kirby was a trooper and took it all in stride. He got a shot and a weeks worth of oral Baytril. We go back on Friday to check it out again. He's not to happy with me right now after giving him the oral dose. Poor guy what a face he made. 
He still cuddled with me on the couch this morning for an hour before he went exploring. He likes to come back every so often and jump up on the couch climb over me and up on the back to look out over the land.


----------



## Haley (Jun 9, 2008)

Aww theres our sweet boy! Still looking funky with that moulting. lol

Im sorry to hear about the little fight you had. I know how stressful that can be. Im glad he's ok! Did the vet give you anything to put on the wound? Ive used silvadine with great success, neosporin (with no pain killer) works good too. Keep us posted!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 10, 2008)

Kirby looks like he's settled in to his kingdom quite nicely. I still think he has some of the cutest bunny ears out there.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow he's fluffly, lol! :shock: I bow down to King Kirby and his Mighty Mane of Madness.


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 10, 2008)

Haley, Kirby is doing good. Dr Aja didn't give me anything to put on the abscess he recommended placing a warm wash cloth to try to draw the blood circulation there to help with healing. But it's funny where the scab like thing is there is just a tiny scratch. So nothing was suggested to put on it. The abscess is down by half and soft not the hard mass that it was. It hasn't seemed to bother Kirby he's still razzing the girls. 



as you can see, notice the evil eyes they are giving him LOL.

I was a little worried because he didn't seem to be eating a lot. I think part of it was the girls are oinkers and scarf everything up and he is dainty about eating. Plus it was hot this weekend so I think he wasn't in the mood. Once the A/C cooled things down everybody felt better.

He's been so funny taking his Medicine he knows when I flip him on his back its coming once I get it down him he hops back in his cage ( I should say leaps to get away from me.) He makes the funniest faces then he is right at the door looking for his papaya treat to take away the nasty taste.

And he isn't molting any more even though he looks like it. Actually he scared me last night he was running around and when I looked at his backside I thought he had another big lump on his hind quarters but its a tuft of hair coming in. Of course he wouldn't stop zipping around so I could check it right away I had to catch him when he hopped into his house for a snack.

I wish I could have gotten a picture of him last night he was bouncing all over the place. He hoped up in the chair with me gives me a quick head butt then turned around and jumped down. while I don't think he realized the dog was laying right there because he landed on her back and stopped in his tracks and looked at her face come up to look back at him he wasn't sure what that big doggy might do. Of course Shammie just looked at him then up at me then put her head back down and let out a big old sigh... "the things I put up with around here."
Kirby took off but he came back around a few minutes later and went nose to nose.
So the big old golden and the littlest Lion have become bud's

Kristen, Kirby's ears are my favorite too. They make him look so much bigger then he is with the mane but then you see him in profile and what a scrawny bun he is.
Heck he's so cute he just makes me smile every time I look at that face.:happyrabbit:


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 22, 2008)

Well Kirby is doing well. He survived his trips to the vet with out a problem and everyone there is head over heals for him. Not hard to do he's such a cutie.
Meg had to bring him to my office Friday because we had emergency patients and I wasn't able to run home and get him before his appt. He was cuddled and oohed over. even my boss the he was a cutie and thats going some for him to admit he is a dog man.

As for bonding with the girls we are taking it slow after the scare with the abscess. 
If they don't bond that's ok I just wish he would lay off the heavy pooping around their condo. I guess while I was at work the other day the kids had let him out to run and opened the door to the condo. The girls where on the balcony napping and Kirby hopped right in. They scrambled down and found him in their litter box and jumped in with him. All three lined up in the litter box.

I'll be glad when the kids go back to college then I don't have to worry about whats going on with the bunnies while I'm at work.

Last night he was running around and every time he would lap past the girls he would do a binkie. Boy can he catch air! It was so funny I don't think the girls where impressed by the show but Shammie and I were.

I have some new photos of Kirby hanging out with Shammie but someone has walked with my card reader and who knows where to look. So I'll post pics later.


----------



## Haley (Jun 22, 2008)

I missed the last update somehow! Im so glad to hear the Kirbster is doing well. He sounds like he's running the place already 

Shammie sounds like such a sweetheart. My boyfriend used to have a Golden who was this huge bear of a dog but he was afraid of the bunnies. He would also do the "big sigh" and sort of roll his eyes whenever they were around. Goldens are such special dogs.

Im glad to hear his abscess is getting better. If you have some neosporin (the kind without pain reliever)it probably woundnt hurt to rub some on there. That will help it heal as well. 

Im glad to hear some of his hair is coming in- he wont look like such a little weirdo once its all back. lol

Give him a little nose pat from me- I sure do miss the little stinker but I know he's much happier at your place where he can run around and do binkies.


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi everybunny! I gots pictures hehe!
Here's one of me and my dawg her name is Shammie short for Shamrock
She's sleepin in the first pic so Shhh!





Oops I woke her up! I was teazzin her hehe I likes to pull the furz on her toez




I wazn't doin anything dawg really!!

Tehee silly dawg!
Ok equal time heres some pics of my girlz they will LIKE me I know I'm wearin them down.




Don't let the grumpy faces fool ya they really like me!

And here's Gigi I think she REALLY likes me, she's looking for bunny tunes to play for me.






Ok I know you want to see more of me!





Ohhhh dawgs toes are right behind me gotta go!!!


----------



## Haley (Jun 22, 2008)

Kirby, you sure are one handsome boy. How can those girls resist? Mom will have to take you on car rides or something so the girlies will snuggle up to you for protection. Those girls are just too beautiful for you not to bond with. Im glad you and Shammie are friends though, she seems like a big softie.

I miss you so much but I know you are having so much fun with your new family!

Kisses to my favorite lionhead nephew :big kiss:

Haley


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 23, 2008)

Kirby, you keep workin on those girlz and I'm sure they'll come around. How could anyone not fall for you?!


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2008)

I just noticed something really cute, Karen. All three of the bunnies have the same coloring in the face- they all have that darker nose and ears. They would make a handsome trio


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 27, 2008)

Your right Haley I hadn't noticed that either. Last night the little man made his bunny trail in front of the girls condo then proceeded to bunny flop down in the middle, lean against the condo and relax. Gigi was on the inside sort of bunny flopping back in a more alert fashion. Gin was sitting in the corn looking disgusted. He's going to have to work extra hard on her I think. 
Given the chance this weekend after grad parties and such we are going to try a session in the bathroom and see how it goes with Gigi first.
He's getting really fluffy now his fur is coming back like a skirt all along his sides.
He has to poodle pom-poms on his butt right now that are silly looking, so now he makes me laugh coming or going:bunnydance:


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 29, 2008)

Well Kirby is celebrating this weekend, as it is the first time in almost 3 weeks he hasn't had to take that yucky medicine. So after some snuggles yesterday morning. Which he was suspicious of becasue that usually means meds. he got down to run around and did the highest flying binkies I have ever seen he easily cleared 15 inches and running full throttle. Adding mid air twists and reverse directions. He was one happy bunny.

Then he went and left his bunny trail in front of the girls and






Well today when I let the girls out for their run Ginger must have decided that she wasn't going to let that little royal twirp out do her. She was running around and doing half binkies ( thats all the higher she can lift her tubby butt) Even Gigi was stunded at the action. Gi is usally the one to binky and run. While Ginger wore her self out and spent the afternoon sleeping on her Italian tile.

Kirbys turn tonight and after running a bit and munching on some fresh thyme and oregeno from the garden he decided this was where he wasgoing to do the bunny flop tonight




I thought by putting two corner pans on either end of the girls condo maybe he would use them. Yeah well this wasn't exactly what I had in mind.

Haley I don't know if you can tell from these pictures but he's getting to be quite the fluff ball and he loved the fress herbs, I only picked a few to try but he was munching fast and looking for more.
I was going to work on bonding today but Megs BF's parents are driving up from Ohio tomorrow so it was a mad dash to get things cleaned up and defluffed.


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2008)

Aww look at the little wookie! His hair sure is coming in nice and full!

So are the girls more active with him around? I know you said before how they would lay around alot, do they do more with him in the same room now??

Im so happy his abscess is gone. Those things are nasty to deal with!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2008)

That boy is just ADORABLE! I love his poofy little face! He looks like such a little TURD! (that's what I call little imps like Bo! ) and I love him! 

His girls are quite pretty! hubba hubba, Kirby!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

As a lionhead breeder, I have to say that Kirby has one of the cutest faces I've seen for lionheads...


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree! When he looks at you straight on you cant even see his eyes he's so fluffy, but from the side he's stunning!

This is one of my favorite Kirby pics I have:






Thought you might like to save it, Karen


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Haley, I actually copied and saved that picture the first time you posted it. Sent to everybody telling this was the rabbit I wanted. So you see Kirby was bound to end up here even if I had to bunnynap him LOL.

Thanks Peg we think he's pretty amazing too.
He makes me laugh when ever I see that fuzz face. :biggrin2:

And he is a little Turd. Trying to round him up at night to go "home" is a real trick. I don't know if he refuses or he hasn't quite learned the Kirby go home command. We have to fence up the corner behind his pen then herd him that way and he zips so fast sometime he changes directions faster then you can think. Then you have to get around behind him again and start over.

Mocha used to do that but you knew he understood he just wanted to run a few more laps and then springboard in the pen. Kirby just doesn't want to go.:hbunnysmell:


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

haha, yeah he would never go into his cage when he was here! Mike couldnt catch him, I was the only one who could and it was only when I could corner him in an area where he couldnt out-maneuver me!

Hes such a little stinker!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 10, 2008)

> And he is a little Turd. Trying to round him up at night to go "home" is a real trick. I don't know if he refuses or he hasn't quite learned the Kirby go home command. We have to fence up the corner behind his pen then herd him that way and he zips so fast sometime he changes directions faster then you can think. Then you have to get around behind him again and start over.
> 
> Mocha used to do that but you knew he understood he just wanted to run a few more laps and then springboard in the pen. Kirby just doesn't want to go.


My guess is that he knows what "home" means. It means avoid your cage at all costs:biggrin2:. It think he must know when it's getting late and you head him toward his cage. He did that at our house just in the week we had him. He would squeeze behind the cage instead. Any other time I'd walk in the room and half the time he'd be sitting in the cage but try and make him go there when you want... NO WAY. 

Yep, a Turd. 

So glad his abscess is gone!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW, is he poofy!  Gotta love those lionheads


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jul 21, 2008)

Kirby's adorable! and so are the G-Girls 

So, Kirby's still leaving doots all along the perimeter of the gated community, eh?

Here's sending you good vibes for the bonding, I hope someday to see pics of the girls snuggling with his royal highness :biggrin2: I'm also quite nervous, anticipating how bonding my trio is going to be like in the future. but that will only happen another 5 months or so down the line.. we'll see how it goes then! fingers crossed!


----------



## Kamaor (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh His Royal fluffiness is getting better about the bunny trail. I put two corner litter pans at each end of the girls condo He Puts most of his mail their with just a few scattered in between. But don't startle him when he's in the corner pans he leaps out of them sending litter flying in all directions. There is a picture above of him lounging in one of them. 
Friday the girls where out and about lounging behind their favorite chair. My dd got Kirby out and was cuddle him when she was done she let him loose and he headed straight for the condo. When he saw the door was open he made himself at home trying out the litter pan and water bottle then up to the second floor to roll in their fleece blanket and play with the reed ball. He even hopped up on the mezzanine to check out the view something the girls can't do because they don't jump as high as he does. He kept rattling their dishes and I was sure the would wake up and come running.
When he was done rolling everywhere in the condo he went racing out of it before I could catch him and ran (you guessed it) right behind the chair and into the girls. No one expected it and everybunny jumped before too much fur was flying I herded the girls home and gave them a treat for the trauma that boy causes.

Here's a few new Pictures I tried to get a side shot so everyone could see how funny he looks from the side, his coat is coming in with a skirt along the bottom sides and he has a fuzzy bum you can hardly tell where his tail is. Everything is coming in in tufts so it makes him look even goofier. Of course he wouldn't cooperate so heres what we have.

Dozing off I think (who could tell)





Peeking through the cottage you can see the tufts on his bum in this one a bit.





He's in there somewhere





(the cord in front of him isn't plugged in its from the vacuum and I was getting ready to wind it up)
Hopefully it won't be so hot this weekend and we can try some bonding in the bath room away from the A/C


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at that little fluffball! Glad to hear he's doing so well (and being a bit better about the litterbox). He does send litter flying when he leaps out of the litterbox for some reason! Little stinker.

Let me know how bonding goes. Sounds like he wants the ladies as his friends but theyre a bit resistent. Cant say as I blame them, he is a little weirdo 

Thanks for the update! I'll love to see how his coat comes in this fall. Mr. Tumnus's coat is always really think in the fall and winter.


----------



## Kamaor (Jul 22, 2008)

Haley if the little stink wasn't such a little spazz I think they would be a bit more receptive. but the way he bounces around them he's like Winnie poohs Tigger, Boing Boing Boing! 
Does Tumnus have a fuzzy/furry skirt? Kirby looks even goofier right now the way it has come in. His body looks even smaller with all the fur around the outside edges. He sure is soft though. But now he has another reason not to want to sit with me He hates to be brushed.:? So I have to get all my cuddling in first then grab the brush. And what a little snoop he knows how to nudge the gates and sneak down the hall into the kids room and under the bed. So far he isn't interested in Kiri's Guitar and Amp. thank god


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2008)

He is a little tigger! And he loves to hide under beds- when he was at Kirsten's house while I was on vacation he used to sneak under her son's bed and refuse to come out. 

He had a little bit of a skirt when he was here before he shed most of it off. It will probably all come back in thicker. Tumnus has a little one but not too bad- sometimes I trim his with scissors if its looking too long. I trimmed Kirby's a little when he was here at first bc it looked so goofy with lttle tufts sticking out his behind. You'll want to get him in a bunny burrito flip him and cradle him in your arm for that so he's out. lol


----------



## Haley (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Karen- how's the little King doing??


----------



## Kamaor (Aug 25, 2008)

Well Kirby made a rode trip this last week. He got to go and meet his grandparents. The highlight of the trip was getting a big playpen to live in right next to the girls. They spent the weekend leaning against each other through the bars.

I had to take Meg back to college and then took a train trip to Chi Town for a quick shopping adventure/convention. So the Bunns got to stay at Gramma's Bunny Hotel.
We set up to 4x4 play pens and put all their stuff in each one. Everyone did well and traveled just fine,
Gramma spoils them with little fruit treats and we restocked our papaya tablets so everyone was happy.
Will try to post pictures soon Meg took the card reader with her back to School so I have to find a camera connection around here somewhere.:running bunny


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2008)

Im so glad to hear our little man is doing well and that he and the girlies had a great time. Its too bad they wont just bond already!

For some reason Kirby has been on my mind this week. I must miss the little dude and his floating head. Has his fur come in nicely yet?

Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## Kamaor (Aug 26, 2008)

Kirby is a fluff ball. Looking at Pictures of Mr Tunmus and Daisy I wasn't expecting so much fluff. I brush him everyday when I let him out to run. He will never love me LOL. He has a full skirt/saddle down his sides and bottom. It looks like dreads if I leave it for a couple days. He hates the furminator but it lets me get done with the nasty deed faster so he can take off. I'd love to trim the sides but he would never hold still for me I'm sure. 
Now that Meg is gone back to college and her stuff us out of the dining room I think I'll rearrange the houses so they are side by side here too. This might help with the bonding.
Before we left last week Meg had him out cuddling him and when I came into the room she handed him off to me. We cuddled for a bit them I set him on the floor. just as he took off I realized the girls where out as well. He goes right for their condo and goes in and snoops around like Goldilocks.When he came out Gigi saw him moving across the living room she went over to him and then scooted behind the chair with Ginger. Well Kirby has to charge right in and around they went. I squirted them all with water and they broke it up. But as soon as the girls ran to their Condo away he goes right in after them. So then I'm climbing over chairs to chase him down and out. He would try being a little more laid back and not so spastic it would probably go better.


----------

